# 9 Things I Hate



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

1. People who point at their wrist while asking for the time.... I know where my watch is pal, where is yours? Do I point at my crotch when I ask where the toilet is? 

2. People who are willing to get off their butts to search the entire room for the TV remote because they refuse to walk to the TV and change the channel manually. 

3. When people say "Oh you just want to have your cake and eat it too".
Dang right! What good is cake if you can't eat it? 

4. When people say "it's always the last place you look". Of course it is. Why would you keep looking after you've found it? Do people do this? Who and where are they? 

5. When people say while watching a film "did you see that?". No Loser, I paid $10 to come to the movies and stare at the floor. 

6. People who ask, "Can I ask you a question?".... Didn't really give me a choice there, did ya sunshine? 

7. When something is 'new and improved!'. Which is it? If it's new, then there has never been anything before it. If it's an improvement, then there must have been something before it, couldn't be new. 

8. When people say "life is short". What the hell?? Life is the longest damn thing anyone ever does!! What can you do that's longer? 

9. When you are waiting for the bus and someone asks "Has the bus come yet?". If the bus came would I be standing here, stupid?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Haha. So true. Except the buttons on my TV are on the side of it, and it's so close to the wall I can't fit my fingers in.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2008)

Love those ! But sad to say at times I have been guilty of a few of those. I like going into antique shops and asking "What's new?"


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I like going into antique shops and asking "What's new?"



There's always one ! 

My wife gets me with, "Have you seen _*my*_ newspaper" ?

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

Or someone at work asking "Did you have a good weekend?'

"No it sucked so bad I couldn't wait to come back to this endless source of happiness."


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2008)

Whats the number for 911?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2008)

My pet peeve "First annual.." It can't be an annual event if it is the first time. And if it sucks, why do it again?


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 14, 2008)

when someone says "they say" who the hell are they


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2008)

When getting to speech, I hate when people say "You know what I mean" or "like" or "know what I'm saying" every fifth word! Just once I would like to say "No, what do you mean or what are you saying?"


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

The best is when they walk up to you and say hey whats up? especially women


----------



## seesul (Jan 15, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Or someone at work asking "Did you have a good weekend?'
> 
> "No it sucked so bad I couldn't wait to come back to this endless source of happiness."


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2008)

Top stuff Guys


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 15, 2008)

People who drive with their foglights on when it isn't actually foggy (so 99.99% of the time then)


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 15, 2008)

Njaco said:


> When getting to speech, I hate when people say "You know what I mean" or "like" or "know what I'm saying" every fifth word! Just once I would like to say "No, what do you mean or what are you saying?"



I guilty of that one myself. I don't know where i picked it up from but everytime I catch myself saying "You know what I mean" I cringe inside and want to kick my own ass.
Hopefully there will be a pill or something out soon or something for this...

Art in DC


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup, I do too Cota, how do you think I remebered it?   

And Negative, I have the answer. Its some doohickey that Detroit has put in their vehicles that also shuts off the lights of grey, white or similar colored cars during fog!!! It has to be. They can't be that stupid. I mean, they are called "fog" lights! I think we should petition the Big 3.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2008)

Cota1992 said:


> I guilty of that one myself. I don't know where i picked it up from but everytime I catch myself saying "You know what I mean" I cringe inside and want to kick my own ass.
> Hopefully there will be a pill or something out soon or something for this...
> 
> Art in DC



As somebody who has spent entirely too much time in DC...

Move out of DC. Know what I'm sayin'? 


And I know you do.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

Most new films.....why do they have to do them so bl**dy exaggerated? Just look at the f**cking latest movie from Bruce Willis, Die Hard 4.0..... I love a good action movie like anybody else, but come f**cking bl**dy on people...geeesh!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 17, 2008)

Njaco said:


> When getting to speech, I hate when people say "You know what I mean" or "like" or "know what I'm saying" every fifth word! Just once I would like to say "No, what do you mean or what are you saying?"




Have to hold my hands up to this one as well as I do it quite a lot. Not entirely sure why and I don't think it's a regional thing. Might be because i get nervous talking to people and use them to avoid any silences!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 17, 2008)

Rear fog lights are handy if some prick is tail gating, that's the only time I've used 'em. 

No so much as I hate it but sayings that are stupid and somewhat annoying:

[At work]
Me: "How are you today?"

Them: "I'll be better when I finish" 

No ****, pal ! Freakin' clichéd banter !  

"Long day today"

No, it's the same length as yesterday.

"Sun's bright today" 

And it was yesterday, and it will be tomorrow. 

And when I used to work at the race course and you'd take drinks to people around a big table they'd say

"The wine's for Julie"

"Oh, okay...who the f*ck is Julie!?! I don't know you people, wear a name tag or point to the b*tch!"

People who do 40 MPH in a 60 zone wind me up. People who take 60 years to parallel park wind me up. People who don't use their indicators wind me up. Do you know what I mean, Njaco!? 

Oh, OH ! I can't stand people who tell you the same story over and over again. And the worst ones are those that you tell and they still tell you again ! I KNOW ! You've told me already!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2008)

Long day today PD?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 17, 2008)

No, it was shorter than usual.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2008)

Are you sure that it isn't just another long day's journey into night....?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2008)

My dream car would have:

1.) A candle power searchlight attached for those idiots with foglights and high beams on.

2) train horn attached to wake people up

3) LED message board front and back with preset sayings like "Get off the Phone", "Get a License", "Get a Horse, its quicker" etc.

4) A small suction dart gun to fire and red flag any idiot. Makes it easy for the Police to know who can't drive - just pull over the car with the most darts on it. (stole this from Gallagher)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2008)

How about this one instead, to get rid of those road hogs in a fast and a efficient way...?







But this would probably be the best solution to your above mentioned problem....





Oh btw....don't you just passionately hate those (censored) love rate and date ads on the telly....(censored) waste of (censored) space...


----------



## Clave (Jan 19, 2008)

No more commuting for me as from Monday and a good thing too!

The many things that have annoyed me on my daily drive:

People sat at the lights with their foot on the brake when they have those ultra-bright LED brake lights.

People driving up an empty 'ahead only' lane at the lights, then cutting across at the head of the 'right turn' queue.

Non-use of indicators.

Driving at night with only side-lights.

People who exit the motorway from the furthest lane out, swooping across 4 lanes of traffic at the last possible second.

People driving in the rain generally - they are either too slow or stupidly fast, nobody seems to have a good handle on the situation.

Kids in car parks - If you put the hammer down, you _will_ eventually kill someone...  

Using mobile phones held up to the ear - not only illegal, but really, really, stupid...

And as a pedestrian: Cars that don't stop at crossings, or swerve round you while you are ON the crossing - happened to me a few times in my local town, and it is scary how little attention they are paying...


----------



## Henk (Jan 19, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> How about this one instead, to get rid of those road hogs in a fast and a efficient way...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will be your co-pilot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2008)

It's just a question of mount up and "hit" the road then, right?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2008)

Speaking of driving, ever notice:

1) You are at an intersection waiting to make a left. There is a line of cars approaching from the right. The last car in line always slows to make left onto your street, fouling the opportunity to enter traffic.

2) You are on a long stretch of road. No cars in sight. You come across some sort of obstacle in your lane (stalled car, stopped trash truck, Erich on a bike  ) and that is the time when another vehicle approaches in the opposite lane at the exact time you all pass together!

3) You are entering onto a freeway. The speed is 65mph. The car in front decides to enter at 25mph and slows!

4) Why you drive on the Parkway and park in a driveway?


----------



## Clave (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh yeah to no.3


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2008)

I loved working in the tourist Mecca that is Durango, CO. MOSTLY for the idiotic tourists/questions..LIKE..."what time does the 10 o'clock train leave?" AND..."So, can we let our kids ride the Elk??" 

What have we learned..JUST because you are on vacation, it doesn't mean you don't need to pack your common sense. 

FTR..Elk don't love the little children. Just sayin'


----------



## ccheese (Jan 19, 2008)

How about the New Yorker's who end every sentence with the word, "Right" ?

Or begin every sentence with "Didja know" ?

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2008)

Right!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Right!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 19, 2008)

Living in Niagara there are no shaortage of dumb questions 
1 are the Falls natural or manmade
2 what time do they shut them off/same time as we crank down the trees
3 can I get there from here /no
4 can I see all of Canada today / yes


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2008)

God loves the idiots, too. Strangely.


----------



## Henk (Jan 19, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> It's just a question of mount up and "hit" the road then, right?



Yes, why not just got to find my flight suit.


----------



## Clave (Jan 20, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Living in Niagara there are no shaortage of dumb questions
> 1 are the Falls natural or manmade
> 2 what time do they shut them off/same time as we crank down the trees
> 3 can I get there from here /no
> 4 can I see all of Canada today / yes



That's (almost) unbelievable! I don't know whether to laugh or cry..


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 21, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> As somebody who has spent entirely too much time in DC...
> 
> Move out of DC. Know what I'm sayin'?
> 
> ...



No, can't do that...I'm ruined for other cities now.
You can get addicted to incomptince and craziness everywhere around you.
Where else can you live where a crackhead (Who's back in city goverment) is treated like a Messiah and everyone thinks the world will end if we get two inches of snow?
Listening to the fire scanner here is both funny and scary(Real fire call "Q street North West, *Q as in Cuecumber*")

In my daily life the biggest think I hate is the phones at work. Everyone calling the medical office always starts each call with "I'm a longtime patient of Dr ****" like that's a secret code word for me to bump some other person to get them in.

Art in DC


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 21, 2008)

If we're talking idiots then you'd have to go someway to beat a couple of customers I had recently. First bloke comes in saying his sat nav is faulty as it can't find an address. He gives me the unit and a bit of paper with the address on it. I inform him that he can't find it as the place is in Wales and he has it set on England. His reply?

'Well Wales is part of England'

Luckily there were no Welshmen in earshot! The other was me trying to explain to a young girl for nearly 10 minutes that fitting a bigger fuse in her amp would not make her stereo louder. She was saying it was faulty and couldn't grasp the concept that without a fuse it wouldn't be working at all. I eventually went out to her car and pointyed out the reason why her stereo wasn't working was that neither the power or earth were connected to anything


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

The next time someone asks you a dumb question, wouldn't you like to respond like this? From an email.

Yesterday I was buying a large bag of Purina dog chow for Athena my wonder dog at Wal-Mart and was about to check out. A woman behind me asked if I had a dog. What did she think I had an elephant? So since I'm retired, with little to do, on impulse, I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, and that I was starting the Purina Diet again.

Although I probably shouldn't, because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms. 

I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pants pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry and that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in the line was by now enthralled with my story.)

Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no; I stepped off a curb to sniff an Irish Setter's ass and a car hit us both. 

I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack, he was laughing so hard!

WAL-MART won't let me shop there anymore.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 4, 2008)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 4, 2008)

Usually dumb question from foreigners: "Where are your wooden shoes?"


----------



## machine shop tom (Feb 4, 2008)

My kids are always asking "where are my shoes?", or some other article of clothing.

My reply:

"How should I know? I didn't wear it last. It (or they) don't even fit me."

tom


----------



## machine shop tom (Feb 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> The next time someone asks you a dumb question................
> WAL-MART won't let me shop there anymore.



That is the funniest thing I have seen in years.

tom


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 5, 2008)

I stutter when i talk and alot of people ask me ,So when did you start stuttering, and i do say this too them ( well i seen it on tv and it seemed cool too me so i thought i would try it out ) and also this over the phone, Sir how do you spell your last name ? I have said, its JOY is it really that hard or do you spell it differently in your universe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Clave (Feb 5, 2008)

> WAL-MART won't let me shop there anymore.



They should give you a medal for entertaining their customers...


----------

